# Aren't you glad the 70's are long gone?



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Now this should make you glad that the 1970's are over

Swedish Dance Bands from the 70's


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol- cool stuff.
swedish musicians dress almost as funny as los angeles musicians.:smile:

these guys are called the schytts lol


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Some of these made me literally laugh out loud.:smile: Thanks for the link Bobb.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jeff Beck - Blow by Blow
Frank Zappa - Apostrophe, One Size Fits All, Roxy and Elsewhere, etc., ad nauseum
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
Boston - Boston
Yes - Fragile, Closer to the Edge.
AC/DC - Bon Scott Era
The SEX PISTOLS
RUSH

And that's just a start.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Right back at ya with: 
ABBA
Disco
Boney M
Wide lapels
Elton John
Morris Albert's "Feelings" <shakes fist>
The Beegees
Captain and Tennille 
David Cassidy
The Commodores
John Denver
Dr. Hook
Engelbert ****ing Humperdinck
Billy Joel 
Barry Manilow
Donny & Marie Osmond
Partridge Family
Leo Sayer
Neil Sedaka
Anyone remember David Soul "Don't Give Up On Us Baby"?
Rod ****ing Stewart
Supertramp
Grease & John Travolta & Olivia Neutron Bomb
The Saturday Night Fever soundtrack
Village People
John Paul Young "Love Is In The Air"
And many more, all on KTel, not available in the shops, call now, suppliesstrictly limited, one time offer only...

The only trouble is the 70s were followed immediately by the 80s which were infinitely worse.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Neil Sedaka is from the late 50s and early 60s. kjdr


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Neil Sedaka is from the late 50s and early 60s. kjdr


And made a comeback in the mid 70s with Laughter in the Rain


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Awww man, i was gonna use this as my next bands stage outfits... now i gotta find something else damnit!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

devil6 said:


> Awww man, i was gonna use this as my next bands stage outfits... now i gotta find something else damnit!


That's not funny from a guy with Bootsy Collins as his avatar


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dont be raggin on Bootsy just cause you're jealous of his exquisite fashion sense


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh my . . .

I thought that Swedish people were stereotypically attractive. From that sample, we may be talking highest ugly person per capita! 

Yikes! Good fun

TG


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Pretty much any decade can be cited as the best or the worst. The 70s are no different.

The 70s are the decade in which I was a teen, therefore the music that means the most to me is from that time. Yup, we had disco, but we also had some beautiful stuff.

Great pictures though. No sillier than the rap ganster wannabees with their pants around their ankles and their hats on sideways IMO.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Great pictures though. No sillier than the rap ganster wannabees with their pants around their ankles and their hats on sideways IMO.


Yeah, they should all be forced to wear polyester instead.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Of course 70's retro has already arrived as well.

Most of the songs I hear when I bother turning on the radio during the drive to & from work are from the 70's.

Most of my guitars were made in the 70's. So I have to like that decade for that much at least.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

The only good thing I can say about ABBA is The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert with Terence Stamp


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Hungarians were there too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Oh my . . .
> 
> I thought that Swedish people were stereotypically attractive. From that sample, we may be talking highest ugly person per capita!
> 
> ...


Should be 'highest ugly MALE per capita'


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I can't believe you put Supertramp on that list. "Brick House" by The Commodres is a great funk track. Barry Manilow wrote the "I am stuck on Band-aid brand 'cause Band-aid's stuck on me" jingle, so he's OK in my book. Leo Sayer was a guest on The Muppet Show. Anyone on the same bill as Dr. Teeth and the Electric Mayhem is an allrightnik, IMHO. And who amongst us old enough to watch The Partridge Family when it was first run didn't have a crush on Laurie, or wanted Shirley Partridge to be our mom???? Many of Dr. Hook's hit songs were written by Shel Silverstein, the coolest children's author of the last 50 years.
> 
> I also can't believe you put ABBA on the list. There are a lot of folks around that seem to have an aversion to success. The guys from ABBA are damn fine pop songwriters. Anyone of us would be lucky to be a good enough songwriter to get an album track on an ABBA release, let alone a hit single.


I really though that was his "good" list.

Supertramp, Billy Joel, and John Denver are among my absolute favourite writers.

Go figure.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Holy...it was probably more profitable to be a dry cleaner in Sweden in the 70's........"dudes in their duds"


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I was in high school from 1972-1977 and, by and large, I _can't stand _the popular music of the 70's. It's a good thing there was some _un_popular music to listen to at the time. Eno, Roxy Music, The Dictators, Patti Smith, Mott the Hoople, Lou Reed, the Stooges, the Dolls...

and the Swedes had no monoply on fashion sense - here's a Canadian website that started out with clippings from a period Eaton's catalogue - www.plaidstallions.com . Be sure to check out the lingerie catalogue, which is more curious than erotic.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Hungarians were there too.




Actually..... isn't this a picture of Elton John's bridemaids? :smile:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

djdeacon said:


> and the Swedes had no monoply on fashion sense - here's a Canadian website that started out with clippings from a period Eaton's catalogue - www.plaidstallions.com . Be sure to check out the lingerie catalogue, which is more curious than erotic.



OMG, I just spit my lunch out on my keyboard. Some of those outfits are simply amazing!

Tg


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

....And yet in 20 years people will have a forum that will make fun of this era and point to guys like Prince, Justin Timberlake, Britney Spears, White Stripes, etc and say that this era was just a bunch of foo-foos. Didnt the Simpsons even make an episode of this, cool becoming uncool in the future?.........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bobb said:


> Now this should make you glad that the 1970's are over
> 
> Swedish Dance Bands from the 70's


Good God. Hard to beleive we lived through that.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> ....And yet in 20 years people will have a forum that will make fun of this era and point to guys like Prince, Justin Timberlake, Britney Spears, White Stripes, etc and say that this era was just a bunch of foo-foos. Didnt the Simpsons even make an episode of this, cool becoming uncool in the future?.........


Make fun of Prince??? Well the clothes of course but the symbol man is a genius AND he's been kicking around since the 80's. Now THERE's a decade to make fun of. Tiffany, Rick Astley, Alanis, The A team, The Dukes of Hazzard. Hair Metal (which I am actually partial to at times)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Make fun of Prince??? Well the clothes of course but the symbol man is a genius AND he's been kicking around since the 80's.


Isnt that the same as this entire thread, judging by clothes?..........


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've followed Prince like a hawk since 1978 and his first album with the huge 'fro on the cover. As brilliant a player, writer, producer, and performer as the man is, that moustache, or whatever he calls it has GOT to go. And the lace-over-the-face and fingerless gloves; don't get me started.....don't even get me started.

Incidentally, some folks in the 70's actually understood what was happening fashion-wise and could rise above it in their own way. See Devo and their wonderful plastic hair/hats as an example.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I've followed Prince like a hawk since 1978 and his first album with the huge 'fro on the cover. As brilliant a player, writer, producer, and performer as the man is, that moustache, or whatever he calls it has GOT to go. And the lace-over-the-face and fingerless gloves; don't get me started.....don't even get me started.
> 
> Incidentally, some folks in the 70's actually understood what was happening fashion-wise and could rise above it in their own way. See Devo and their wonderful plastic hair/hats as an example.


Ha! That's so weird, I was just listening to Joko ****!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I've followed Prince like a hawk since 1978 and his first album with the huge 'fro on the cover. As brilliant a player, writer, producer, and performer as the man is, that moustache, or whatever he calls it has GOT to go. And the lace-over-the-face and fingerless gloves; don't get me started.....don't even get me started.


Oh, he's gone much worse than the stupid gloves in recent years. 

http://www.newyorker.com/talk/2008/11/24/081124ta_talk_hoffman
http://gawker.com/5090339/prince-says-god-against-homosexuality


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Ha! That's so weird, I was just listening to Joko ****!




Devo. I've always thought they did the best and weirdest cover of Satisfaction.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Devo. I've always thought they did the best and weirdest cover of Satisfaction.


Ha! Devo does the best and Wierdest of everything, Gord Bless em!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had the pleasure and honour of interviewing the late James Brown in the early 80's. It was a remarkable 45 minutes that ended with him autographing my copy of Live at the Apollo. The man had THE best teeth in show business (and I'm pretty sure they were his). Hard to take my eyes off them. But he was surrounded by all these people who constantly told him he was wonderful. Not during the interview (which was just me and him on a couch with a tape recorder), but in general. And it had an....effect. I asked him if there was anyone he hadn't recorded with that he would still like to. His answer will blow your mind: Barbra Streisand. Why, I asked. Because she could learn some things from him, he said. I mean, yeah, Babs could be a little funkier, but she was a goddess at that time. Juuuuuuuuuust a touch of hubris there.

So when I see someone who has led such an insular life as Prince - a genius but pretty much a protected queen bee at the centre of a hive - I'm not surprised at rather clumsy pronouncements from him. He certainly challenges himself, but I think folks grow intellectually when challenged by others, and one of the unfortunate side-effects of becoming wealthy and powerful enough that you are largely surrounded by people in your employ who are beholding to you is that you are not challenged *enough*. It probably also doesn't help that his marital life kinda blew up, though I have no idea what cam first.

One of the things I can pretty safely say about all those Swedish big hair bands is that the matching suits and bellbottom travesties come off after the photo shoot or after the last set, and they're regular people.

Okay, another true story from the glory days of my youth, and then its time for you kids to go to bed.

In 1970, I worked briefly for a music magazine in Montreal, bankrolled by Donald K. Donald. I was assigned to interview Ted Nugent when him and the Amboy Dukes were in town for a festival at the Forum. Nugent was actually a really sweet guy, generous, and thoughtful. He let me play his blond Byrdland and when I commented on how easy the strings were to bend, he turned me on to Ernie Ball light gauge strings, and whipped out a briefcase with hundreds of strings filed in order of gauge and made up a matched set for me on the spot. (Yes, I can say that Ted Nugent set me on the road to ruin) This was shortly after he asked me to wait a sec while he called home (it was mother's day) and got his sister to dig out the bow and quiver from the garage that would later appear in the cover photo of an album (I think it was "Call of the Wild" but I may be wrong). We went down to the restaurant at the Holiday Inn (on Sherbrooke across from the McGill campus) for a bite to eat, where he was all "please" and "thank you" (porkchops with applesauce). The elevator ride down, however, was a priceless moment. Ted has his hair out to there, and is sporting a skin tight purple one piece bellbottom jumpsuit split down to the pubes. It WAS 1970 after all. So, we're on the elevator going down, the only people on it, and it stops at a floor on the way down. Waiting is a middle aged couple, tourists - plaid slacks, doubleknit shirt, white belt, white shoes, basically outfitted for Miami Beach or Palm Springs. They're looking at the ground, biding their time and when the bell rings and the elevator arrives they start moving forward to get on it. But then they look up from the ground and spy Ted. They stop dead in their tracks, and slowly back away, like they were trying not to antagonize a sleeping Doberman, and let the elevator doors close. It was one of those moments I will treasure forever. Ah, the 70's. Gotta love them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> John Denver?? Really??? I won't argue with either the success or quality of his work, but I wouldn't have guessed him to be on your top 3 list.
> 
> Then again, anyone who can inspire a throwaway joke on Monty Python's Contractual Obligation Album to the point that a lawsuit removed it from future pressings is allright in my book.


Just to clarify, I didn't say he was in my top three. I said he was among my favourite writers, but yes, I love a lot of his songs.

Country Roads is a personal favourite. The bridge section ("I hear her voice in the morning hours she calls me") et cetera is harmonically perfect to my ear.

Success is neither a plus or a minus to me when it comes to my tastes. Some of the stuff I love the most was panned by the public. Gentle Giant is a case in point.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

mhammer said:


> But then they look up from the ground and spy Ted. They stop dead in their tracks, and slowly back away, like they were trying not to antagonize a sleeping Doberman, and let the elevator doors close. It was one of those moments I will treasure forever. Ah, the 70's. Gotta love them.


I don't think I would get into an enclosed space with Ted Nugent...I don't think I could take the smell of sheer naked terrified insecure masculinity. Is he on the Ted Haggard 12-step Denial program or something? Strikes me as one messed up individual. Nothing to do with a sleeping doberman. He and Chuck Norris were made for each other...

It's pretty cool though you've met all these weird people up close like that. You're kinda like the GC Jools Holland & Whispering Bob Harris all rolled into one 
That's an interesting take on people who surround themselves with yes-men. Explains a lot.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ted's a guy who is perhaps a little misunderstood. I don't care for his politics, but I got to see him in real circumstances without all the bombast that accompanies being "The Nuge". I heard him speak to his mom and his sister. I heard him commiserate with bandmates about nobody getting laid. I heard him say how the band pool all their money to put back into purchase of sound equipment. I went for a walk with him around the McGill campus. And perhaps more importantly, a friend of mine joined us who had a rare congenital type of skin cancer and was facially deformed as a result (the kind of deformity that usually resulted in passing children saying "Mommy what's wrong with that man's face?"), and Ted was decent to him and never batted an eye. I know he does charitable work with children, and even though its hunting-related (he IS from Michigan, the sportsman's paradise), rather than any of a number of more disease-related or higher profile causes, he does it because he believes in it, and he does it in spite of what people think. It may be hard to believe, especially after seeing him face off against Bill Maher, or mouth off about the bear hunt in Ontario, and also when you consider the rather constant miscogynist themes of his "lyrics", but underneath is a nice guy who tries to be good to people, and believes in doing a good job.

Actually, for a little chunk of my life, when I fancied myself as a "rock journalist", I got to meet and/or interview a bunch of interesting folks: Frank Zappa, Van Morrison, Johnny Winter, Junior Wells, The Incredible String Band, Bruce Cockburn, synthesist Larry Fast, and eminent jazz writer/critic Leonard Feather. Though the "perks" were not the same at all, there was a tiny part of me that was nostalgic when I watched the film "Almost Famous".

Then there was the time we played frisbee with the Beach Boys.....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Ted's a guy who is perhaps a little misunderstood. I don't care for his politics, but I got to see him in real circumstances without all the bombast that accompanies being "The Nuge". I heard him speak to his mom and his sister. I heard him commiserate with bandmates about nobody getting laid. I heard him say how the band pool all their money to put back into purchase of sound equipment. I went for a walk with him around the McGill campus. And perhaps more importantly, a friend of mine joined us who had a rare congenital type of skin cancer and was facially deformed as a result (the kind of deformity that usually resulted in passing children saying "Mommy what's wrong with that man's face?"), and Ted was decent to him and never batted an eye. I know he does charitable work with children, and even though its hunting-related (he IS from Michigan, the sportsman's paradise), rather than any of a number of more disease-related or higher profile causes, he does it because he believes in it, and he does it in spite of what people think. It may be hard to believe, especially after seeing him face off against Bill Maher, or mouth off about the bear hunt in Ontario, and also when you consider the rather constant miscogynist themes of his "lyrics", but underneath is a nice guy who tries to be good to people, and believes in doing a good job.
> 
> Actually, for a little chunk of my life, when I fancied myself as a "rock journalist", I got to meet and/or interview a bunch of interesting folks: Frank Zappa, Van Morrison, Johnny Winter, Junior Wells, The Incredible String Band, Bruce Cockburn, synthesist Larry Fast, and eminent jazz writer/critic Leonard Feather. Though the "perks" were not the same at all, there was a tiny part of me that was nostalgic when I watched the film "Almost Famous".
> 
> Then there was the time we played frisbee with the Beach Boys.....


That's cool, you must have lots of great stories. As for the Nuge... I almost take his stage persona as being "in character" I love him and would love to send DH on a hunting trip to his reserve. I think that yes he is misunderstood and he seems to treat his wife and daughters with utmost respect without taking himself too seriously... mysognist lyrics? who cares, most rock and roll is about that. Right now I'm groovin to The chase is better than the catch. I can't honestly believe I'm listening to Lemme.....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe the 'NUGE" should run on the next Republican Ticket - that would be an interesting spectator sport


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Uncle Ted is in fact a Libertarian, but like all good Libertarians doesnt want to allign himself with the American Libertarian party.............


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Uncle Ted is in fact a Libertarian, but like all good Libertarians doesnt want to allign himself with the American Libertarian party.............


That's just because they're too strict...

:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

devil6 said:


> Awww man, i was gonna use this as my next bands stage outfits... now i gotta find something else damnit!


After seeing this, I wish I'd never BEEN in the 70's!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> After seeing this, I wish I'd never BEEN in the 70's!


Which one is you?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Uh,... yeah. Meet Lars, Mats, Nats, Lars and Lars...










If I was one of those guys, I would rather shoot myself than admit to it today. The other thing I've noticed is that the photographers of these pictures show a total lack of imagination. I guess they were in shock after seeing the outfits.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Which one is you?


Thankfully, none and even if they were related to me, I wouldn't admit it.:smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You know, those outfits are as much a comment on women as they are on the era itself. Keep in mind that in the history of pop music, the goal of every unattached male musician (and sadly sometimes even attached ones) is to find some "female companionship" at the end of the gig. No self-respecting musician would wear anything that they felt might deter achieving that particular goal, so one has to assume that the outfits were felt to enhance the odds by appealing to women.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

These guys take the cake

Gert Jonnys









Followed closely by The Moonlighters (not for wardrobe reasons)


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know which would be worse - having to wear the outfits that the Teddy Boys wore, or having to tell people I was a member of the Schytts!


----------



## allhypedup (Nov 2, 2008)

i can't say im glad as i wasn't around for the 70's... or the 80's for that matter, but i'm fine with how things are now.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

allhypedup said:


> i can't say im glad as i wasn't around for the 70's... or the 80's for that matter, but i'm fine with how things are now.


Backwards caps, chains, and your crotch to your knees will look just as bizarre. 

Personally it's going to be funny to see 80 yr old grannies sporting the tramp stamp. Tacky clothes at least can come off :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Born in 1958 I was. High school, first piece of tail, first job, first car (van actually, how '70s is that!), a lot of firsts in the '70s. The closest I got to those ridiculous styles was a velour shirt and flared jeans. Most of my life the uniform has been jeans and a t-shirt, the same as I'm wearing right now, LOL! I hate some of the music of the '70s, love some of it too. The good stuff is still in rotation here..Stones, Zeppelin, Rory Gallagher, Jeff Beck, Hendrix...so what. I figure someone is always gonna laugh, sneer, insult, or malign me...I don't have time for that. But these links are pretty goofy nonetheless. 

Styles swing from one extreme to another. I try to duck the pendulum. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

djdeacon said:


> I don't know which would be worse - having to wear the outfits that the Teddy Boys wore, or having to tell people I was a member of the Schytts!


Of course you realize that if they had a recording contract, someone somewhere had to walk into a record store in Stockholm and ask the clerk if they had the Schytts.


----------

